

Magnus Carlsen playing chess vs Bill Gates - rocco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCW24yjL_Mc

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7117725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7117725)

